# Terrible Honesty in an Age of Sentimentalism: An Interview with Dr. Ann Douglas



## nicnap (Jan 12, 2013)

Though this isn't about Calvinism per se; it is about the effects of the weakening of Calvinism. It is from 1996, but is every bit as much worth the read today.

Terrible Honesty in an Age of Sentimentalism: An Interview with Dr. Ann Douglas


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 13, 2013)

wow! So true! When the True theology of God is tossed aside...so is civilization.


----------



## Unoriginalname (Jan 13, 2013)

That was a great read, thanks for posting it.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the article, Nic!


----------



## housta (Jan 13, 2013)

Great article brother, I had to post a link on my twitter feed.


----------

